# Anno 2070 Auto-Patcher



## Oozy (14. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen

Während des Steam Summersales habe ich mir Annp 2070 Complete Edition gekauft. Nach dem Runterladen öffnete ich die .exe-Datei und es erscheint: "Willkommen zum Anno 2070 Auto-Patcher - Verbindung zum Update-Server nicht möglich"
Ich habe schon versucht das Spiel offline zu patchen, was aber nicht funktioniert: Meldung:
Update-Fehler: ANNO 2070 konnte nicht aktualisiert werden. Gründe hierfür sind:
- ANNO 2070 ist nicht installiert,
- ANNO 2070 ist bereits auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
- Die ANNO 2070-Installation ist defekt. In diesem Fall installieren Sie das Spiel bitte erneut.

Wenn ich Anno 2070 starte, halt ohne zu patchen, startet das Spiel und meldet dann im Hauptmenu: Addon freigeschaltet Sie haben das Addon erfolgreich aktiviert. [...] Das Spiel wird nun dazu beendet und der Updater gestartet. Klicken Sie auf Neustart [...]
Wenn ich dann auf Neustart klicke wiederholt sich das Spiel wieder, dass die Verbindung zum Update Server nicht möglich sei.

Um jeglichen Tipp bin ich dankbar.

MfG


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nur die normale Version, gerade neu über Steam installiert und das patchen über den Autopatcher geht ohne Probleme. War vielleicht ein vorübergehendes Problem.


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2013)

Ist das Game in der Firewall auch freigegeben ? Blockiert vielleicht dein Antivir ?


----------



## Oozy (14. Juli 2013)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die normale Version, gerade neu über Steam installiert und das patchen über den Autopatcher geht ohne Probleme. War vielleicht ein vorübergehendes Problem.


Bei einem Kollege hat das auch ohne Probleme funktioniert. 
Was genau hast du bei ...\Steam\SteamApps\common\Anno 2070\update bei LastURL? Weisst du per Zufall wofür das ist?



Robonator schrieb:


> Ist das Game in der Firewall auch freigegeben ? Blockiert vielleicht dein Antivir ?


Als Virenschutz habe ich den Bitdefender Internet Security 2013. Unter Bitdefender Firefall habe ich diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Regeln definiert. 
Hat jemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## DonArno9 (14. Juli 2013)

Ubisoft scheint gerade massive Serverprobleme zu haben: https://twitter.com/UplayUbisoft
Uplay ist bei mir auch gerade 3 mal hinter einander abgeschmiert während ich FC3 gezockt habe, nun geht bei mir gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juli 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Bei einem Kollege hat das auch ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> Was genau hast du bei ...\Steam\SteamApps\common\Anno 2070\update bei LastURL? Weisst du per Zufall wofür das ist?


 Bei mir steht das drin, aber wofür das gut ist weis ich nicht.
LastURL: http://static11.cdn.ubi.com/anno2070/anno2070_2012_08_17_15_13


----------



## Oozy (17. Juli 2013)

So, ich habs endlich hinbekommen. Zuerst mal vielen Dank, für eure Tipps und Hilfeversuche.
Ich musste die Hosts mit folgenden Werten ergänzen. Nun konnte ich das Spiel patchen und danach starten.
69.28.187.165	 static11.cdn.ubi.com
208.111.149.181 static3.cdn.ubi.com


----------



## DragonbornDave (31. August 2013)

Ich hab absolut das selbe Problem und habe sogar den Ubisoft Support angeschrieben was aber nicht funktioniert weil meine Nachricht nicht übermittelt wird. (Ubisoft halt)
Was meinst du mit "Hosts mit fehlenden Werten ergänzen"?

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!


----------



## Oozy (31. August 2013)

DragonbornDave schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Hosts mit fehlenden Werten ergänzen"?


Siehe hier, was Hosts-Files sind.
Ich habe mir eine Verknüpfung zu diesen auf Windows erstellt. Hier eine Anleitung auf YouTube, wie man das macht. 
Wenn du den vorher genannten Schritt getan hast, dann kannst du folgende Werte nach den letzten Einträgen in den Hosts folgende Werte eingeben und dann die Änderungen speichern. 
69.28.187.165	 static11.cdn.ubi.com 208.111.149.181 static3.cdn.ubi.com  

Falls etwas nicht verstanden wurde, meldest du dich


----------



## DragonbornDave (1. September 2013)

Hab ne bessere einfachere Möglichkeit gefunden. =D Nämlich über Proxy! Einfach 68.180.195.138 und den port: 80 eingeben und es läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Holly1984 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hatte auch ein Problem mit dem Autopatcher. In einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen das man einfach mal die version.txt Datei löschen sollte...laut Patcher sollte die Datei im Ordner 
.../Anno 2070/update/version.txt, sein.Da hab ich sie aber nicht gefunden...Mhhh,dann schreib ich mir doch einfach die Datei in den Ordner  gesagt,getan...version.txt erstellt im Ordner und dann das Spiel gestartet. Der Patcher startet und kann auf einmal auf den Server zugreifen und die Dateien aktualisieren . Also,wer nen Problem damit hat, mal kurz in den Updateordner schauen und wenn die datei nich drin is,selber schreiben und testen ob´s funkzt 

Ich hoffe für ein paar Leute war es hilfreich


----------



## imagomo (5. Januar 2014)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Holly1984. Suche jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen nach einer Lösung des Problem und nach einigen fehlgeschlagenen Lösungsversuchen, hat dein Lösungsvorschlag endlich bei mir funktioniert.
Also einfach ein Textdokument in den Update Ordner einfügen mit dem Namen version.txt.

Das war es mir jetzt wert nen Account zu machen.

Vielen Dank,
imagomo


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2014)

Schön, dass es funktioniert hat. Bei mir hatte das dazumal leider nicht funktioniert. However: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Julu2106 (20. Oktober 2015)

und hast du irgendeinen Tipp wenn der verf****te Autopatcher die txt datei direkt wieder löscht?


----------

